

Web Application Exploits and Defenses (Google Code University) - mahmud
http://jarlsberg.appspot.com/

======
mattyb
And associated blog post:

[http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2010/05/do-know-
evi...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2010/05/do-know-evil-web-
application.html)

